# Shower pan install. how do you?



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

The builder is always complaining that there must be a way to get the pan in with a smoother transition, so the tile doesn't reflect a bump where the pan is. I tell him to skin the studs with 1/8". I know about kerdi. I'm just wondering what others guys are doing.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks good to me. I think it's your builder. I've never had anyone complain.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Except my pan material will usually be 6-8" above pan floor all the way around.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

gitnerdun said:


> The builder is always complaining that there must be a way to get the pan in with a smoother transition, so the tile doesn't reflect a bump where the pan is. I tell him to skin the studs with 1/8". I know about kerdi. I'm just wondering what others guys are doing.


This brings up a good question. How many install pans with the pan flat on the subfloor?

How many install pans on a graded subfloor? [graded means sloping to the weep holes in the drain] How many would rather have the tile setter install the panning and be responsible for leaks? The plumber installs only the drain and the clamping ring ...


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Code requires a sloped floor to put the pan on. I usually use the proslope product, but it is a little costly for foam and cardboard. I do my pans. Most tile guys have no clue how.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I do all my pans.. I bevel the floor so the drain fits flush. I always put directly on subfloor with no problems. The tile man should use mud to slope towards the drain.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I make my pans out of a liquid membrane and reinforce it with stucco mesh on the lateral portions and fiberglass tape in the corners. I use Kerdi Drains, but don't use kerdi much. The membrane is surface applied, many you tile directly to it(so you only need one mortar bed.).


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I do all my pans.. I bevel the floor so the drain fits flush. I always put directly on subfloor with no problems. The tile man should use mud to slope towards the drain.


Those were the good ol days, no more


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Will said:


> I make my pans out of a liquid membrane and reinforce it with stucco mesh on the lateral portions and fiberglass tape in the corners. I use Kerdi Drains, but don't use kerdi much. The membrane is surface applied, many you tile directly to it(so you only need one mortar bed.).


 1st class job... sad they don't see it after the job is done..


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

PVC pans have pretty much disappeared here. It's all Kerdi now. I can't say I'm sorry. I was good at PVC liners, but no matter how perfect you do it it's still a bit lumpy at the corners and threshold.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

We notch the studs and set the blocking back a bit to allow the liner to lay flat. Use a small laminate trimmer with a straight cutting bit. Bit of chisel work, and it fits nice. 

Course, thats if the budget allows. :yes:

The liquid membranes are not allowed round here. They do not meet a standard. 

And as far as the tile guy installing the liner, why do that? Number one, its on your license, as its regulated by the plumbing subcode. I certainly dont want the tile guy doing it for me. If there is a leak, youre going to be blamed anyway. I'll install it, fill it with water, get an inspection, and take the money. We do well with pricing on them. If it leaks, they'll pay me to do it again.:yes:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> We notch the studs and set the blocking back a bit to allow the liner to lay flat. Use a small laminate trimmer with a straight cutting bit. Bit of chisel work, and it fits nice.
> 
> Course, thats if the budget allows. :yes:
> 
> ...



Does New Jersey not follow the IPC or UPC?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

National Standard.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Kerdi looks like good stuff. It's the first I've seen it.


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tight corners and pan heads. Never had any complaints. I also go up 6-8" even though I only really need 2. Mudded a shower floor today, still have sand mix on my uni. First time using pitch strips made it so easy a handyman could do it:blink:


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> This brings up a good question. How many install pans with the pan flat on the subfloor?
> 
> How many install pans on a graded subfloor? [graded means sloping to the weep holes in the drain] How many would rather have the tile setter install the panning and be responsible for leaks? The plumber installs only the drain and the clamping ring ...


I always pre-float floor using a product called rockite. If you don't pitch the subfloor before installing the liner, water will stand (not leak) in low spots and always grow mold through the floor. Scrub it away and a few days later it's back. The tile guy considers my vinyl a secondary boundary. He typically incorporates the Schludler system as the first line of waterproofing. 
My inspectors do not require a water test but I always do one for my own peace of mind.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

How about a sealant just before clamping the receptor down tight. On the underside of liner I always use a little silicone to prevent a backed up shower drain seeping under that area.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I have always folded my corners when I was doing house's , but I have been told recently that the city of Dallas requires prefab glue in corners . Anyone ever use these?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

We still use lead pans often. A lot of cutsomers are stuck on it. Like previously posted, some chisel work to make the liner flush with the studs. And two mortar beds.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Im happy to say that I dont install shower pan liner, if its a tile floor the tile guys are gonna do it ,,, not me


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

justme said:


> I have always folded my corners when I was doing house's , but I have been told recently that the city of Dallas requires prefab glue in corners . Anyone ever use these?


Do you mean dam corners? I use some made by Oatey. Tile guy laughs at me for using them but appreciates the extra effort. Btw it is not code in Md to use any kind of premade corners.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Plumbing fixture*

Some guys such as tile, cultured marble, or fiber glass like to do their own pans. I do my own pans with sloped floor under them everytime I can but even if someone else does it I do a standing test. Shower's are plumbing fixtures like it or not and can fall back on me regardless, including the pan. No excuses I do a standing test to cover my own tail. And they know I'm going to.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> This brings up a good question. How many install pans with the pan flat on the subfloor?
> 
> How many install pans on a graded subfloor? [graded means sloping to the weep holes in the drain] How many would rather have the tile setter install the panning and be responsible for leaks? The plumber installs only the drain and the clamping ring ...



Pre slope here or i will not install the pan. They all have come to see the light.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Never built a pan. We usually have a hot mopper build it with morter bed slopping 1/4 per foot to drain and then the tile setter floates the walls thats a good job. Guess its pricey but on expensive homes its the only way I see it done. Done a few where they just putt hardy/backer walls then stick tile on


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

You talkin bout curbless showers op? We do a ton of those down here on high end additions/remodels.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Will said:


> I make my pans out of a liquid membrane and reinforce it with stucco mesh on the lateral portions and fiberglass tape in the corners. I use Kerdi Drains, but don't use kerdi much. The membrane is surface applied, many you tile directly to it(so you only need one mortar bed.).



You do a damn good job.

Respect to you.......:thumbsup:


----------

